# Wine 64 bit unter ubuntu installieren****



## GSlang (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi ne frage wie kann ich wine 64 bit fähig machen, habs schon gelesen doch ich kapier nicht was ich machen soll wollte ubuntu eig nur für 64 bit anwendungen benutzten
mfg GS


----------



## sheel (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi

was hast du denn gelesen? Link?


----------



## GSlang (15. Oktober 2011)

http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit


----------



## sheel (15. Oktober 2011)

Und du hast 64bit-Ubuntu und willst 64-bit Windows-Programme ausführen?

Was ist dann das Problem?
Du holst dir die neueste gcc-Version und kopierst die genannten Befehle von
http://wiki.winehq.org/Wine64
in die Bash.


----------

